# This made me smile this morning...



## GMJ

Quite ingenious I thought...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-61541224

:smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Oh wonderful.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice one.


----------



## GMJ

Here's another one taken from an article n the Queen visiting the Chelsea Flower Show...

*"Showing her around was Keith Weed, president of The Royal Horticultural Society."*

Surely not









https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-61551862


----------



## GMJ

Here's another one.

Watch the short video  









BBC apologises after 'Manchester United are rubbish' appears on screen


The message "Manchester United are rubbish" appeared on screen during a news broadcast on Tuesday.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Which dumb fecker set it to go live though, not the trainee I expect, but they are rubbish though.


----------



## GMJ

Sadly not me....but it did make me smile though









Postcode Lottery: Hundreds in Rhymney share £3.7m lottery win


A total of 435 people win thousands of pounds, with £370,000 for one, and £185,000 for eight others.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

That's the bunting up...


----------



## GMJ

I had 2 pints of the first pression on the menu with my lunch the other day...


----------



## GMJ

Cheeky blighter  










Full story here...









Pembrokeshire: Seal seen 'chilling out' on dinghy


Karis Hedges who captured the image says the seal was acting like it was "the most normal thing" to do.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

Whilst not happy that she got hurt, what a silly idea to try and take a hammer throwers car!  









Wlodarczyk to have surgery after thwarting thief


Poland's Anita Wlodarczyk says she will have surgery on an injury sustained while apprehending a thief who broke into her car.




www.bbc.com







Do any of you folks reading this come across any things that raise a smile in the news etc? If so then please post away. we could all do with some cheering up sometimes...


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Do any of you folks reading this come across any things that raise a smile in the news etc? If so then please post away. we could all do with some cheering up sometimes...


😂😂 You're definitely an optimist Graham! Not much to smile about in the news these days!


----------



## GMJ

That's why I started the thread Jean. Most of our stuff is doom and gloom so I thought the odd bit of levity might help!


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> 😂😂 You're definitely an optimist Graham! Not much to smile about in the news these days!



Here's a nice example of what I mean Jean...









Man v horse: Powys race won by runner Ricky Lightfoot


Ricky Lightfoot reveals he had been awake for 29 hours before the event after flying from Tenerife.



www.bbc.co.uk





Fair play to him. That's some achievement.

A very apt surname too


----------



## raynipper

I rarely dwell on Farcebook but occasionally there are some incredible videos pop up showing daring feats or charming animals. But I haven't found out how to copy and paste on here.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Here's a nice example of what I mean Jean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man v horse: Powys race won by runner Ricky Lightfoot
> 
> 
> Ricky Lightfoot reveals he had been awake for 29 hours before the event after flying from Tenerife.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


Wow, that certainly did bring a smile to my face!


----------



## GMJ




----------



## GMJ

We have one day of heat forecast in the south of the UK today and the news has gone mad. 

This made me smile though and brought back a few memories...









How we coped with heatwaves in the past


A look back at Wales during the hot weather over the years - and how we got heatwaves licked.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

...


----------



## GMJ

What a top bloke this guy is. Fair play...









Russian journalist Dmitry Muratov auctions Nobel medal for $103m


Dmitry Muratov says all the money from the auction will go to help refugees from the war in Ukraine.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## jiwawa

I opened the BBC news app to see how the elections were going n came across this instead - made me smile (n nearly cry!) 

BBC News - Islanders save lost luggage couple's wedding








Islanders save lost luggage couple's wedding


An American couple's luggage - including the bride's dress - disappeared en-route to Scotland.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

I hope they can squawk in Spanish  ...









UK red kite success story sees chicks sent to Spain


The once near-extinct birds of prey are being flown abroad to help rescue dwindling Spanish populations.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

This one made me smile even more...Fai play









‘I commute to work by kayaking down a Welsh river’


Business owner George Bullard, 33, has been travelling to the office in a kayak since 2015.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

I've seen a Horse Fly but never a walking octopus...









Two octopuses found walking on Welsh beach


The cephalopods had washed up in Ceredigion, where they were found by walkers.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## raynipper

I think they are wonderful creatures. And more intelligent than some people I have met.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I think they are wonderful creatures. And more intelligent than some people I have met.
> 
> Ray.


Hope you're not thinking of me Ray 😂😂


----------



## raynipper

Just the opposite Jean.  

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lovely, glad they were rescued.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Just the opposite Jean.
> 
> Ray.


Okay!! so what's wrong with Jean, why are you not thinking about her?


----------



## dghr272

smart dogs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541426171312840705
Terry


----------



## patp

How does the guy on the kayak get home again?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like the one after, very clever. Not good on twotter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541444791535161345


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> How does the guy on the kayak get home again?


Good shout Pat.

Slowly, I would guess 😜


----------



## GMJ

I 'spose everyone needs a holiday...









Missing homing pigeon Bob found 4,000 miles away in Alabama


The bird was racing home to Gateshead but was found by a puzzled resident at his home in Alabama.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## patp

Blimey!


----------



## GMJ

This chap's stoicism shines though...









Ukraine: The teachers swapping classrooms for trenches


A number of teachers in Ukraine are educating their students online from the front line.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dghr272

Some great moments in this thread about Irish singing kids on tour.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542746164126154752
Terry


----------



## raynipper

And this........................................

Car ends up on top of two caravans in parking fail (aol.co.uk) 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Where on earth did it come from??


----------



## GMJ

I'm not sure if this made me smile or go ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542853144366948352


----------



## raynipper

So called 'Showmen' can do anything with their license.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## GMJ

They say laughter is infectious...









Paramedics' out-take video wins social media praise


The pair struggle to keep straight faces while filming to mark International Paramedics Day.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

The headline made me smile and I'm not sure where my mind went to when I read it (aside from checking it wasn't April 1st)  😜









Scientists design contraceptives to limit grey squirrels


The project's aim is to help protect ecosystems and native red squirrel populations.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

Rumours that this is to be used to search for lost sheep and map laverbread deposits are untrue

















Space: First Welsh satellite set to be launched later in 2022


A satellite built in Cardiff is set to be launched into space later this year.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Like there isn't enough crap up there already.


----------



## raynipper

Talking of crap Kev.................................. Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Photoshopped probably.


----------



## raynipper

Oh ye of little faith.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

GMJ said:


> The headline made me smile and I'm not sure where my mind went to when I read it (aside from checking it wasn't April 1st)  😜
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists design contraceptives to limit grey squirrels
> 
> 
> The project's aim is to help protect ecosystems and native red squirrel populations.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


They should be taught to use an aspirin tablet………..





Held tightly between the knees. 🤣


----------



## GMJ

Some fantastic photos in this article...









Bear photography takes great-grandmother round the world


Since getting divorced in her 60s, Jenny Hibbert has taken her camera to the Arctic and Mongolia.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dghr272

catch me if you can.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548426000920285185


----------



## GMJ

Don't forget to grease up your pigs today  









Heatwave: Wales' hottest day as temperature hits 37.1C


Wales' hottest day record is smashed in Flintshire but temperatures may now have peaked.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

Not much to say about this except  









Vicar caught in flagrante with Henry the Hoover carried on after being seen


John Jeffs, 74, was wearing just a pair of ladies stockings and the vacuum's nozzle when he was caught by a churchgoer.




metro.co.uk


----------



## Camion

The Vicar should have pleaded that he was only trying to vacuum off the sextons dandruff.
On second thoughts perhaps not, but would make for an even more entertaining Sunday pulpit appearance from the old vic.


----------



## raynipper

I need to get out more....................
Woman trims her bush to make council cut theirs after two years | Metro News 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

What a top, top bloke. I hope he gets some recognition for this...









US delivery man saves children from burning house


Nicholas Bostic saved five people from the home, and was hailed as a hero by the police chief.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ




----------



## GMJ

I hadn't heard about this until this morning but it's actually happening and also spreading across the UK...









Robots deliver food in Milton Keynes under coronavirus lockdown


Starship Technologies’ small vehicles navigate pavements with no human driver required




www.theguardian.com





Made by these lot apparently...






Starship Technologies: Autonomous robot delivery


The future of delivery - today!




www.starship.xyz


----------



## Camion

Tomorrows headlines "Milton Keynes Delivery Robots plead for armed human escorts" 

 "Delivery Robot Software Hacked, 5000 Pizzas, 3000 litres of Special Brew and
several doubled over hookers found on MK house doorstep, 16 yoa occupants held on
suspicion."


----------



## GMJ

It did cross my mind as to how open to theft or vandalism they could be, I must say!


----------



## Camion

I'm hoping they're powered by LiFeP04 batteries, I've recently been contemplating a battery upgrade!


----------



## jiwawa

I wonder how they manage at crossings where you have to press a button to get the opportunity to cross? Or do they just have to wait for a convenient human?


----------



## GMJ

They have sensors and wait apparently!


----------



## jiwawa

Mmm... they could wait a very long time in some places and at certain times. Would they be illegal if they crossed when the 'red man' was still showing?


----------



## GMJ

Good shout: what if one went rogue?!

I guess if they did cross they may well get smashed up.


----------



## GMJ

I smiled ...until I saw the price 









Church offers overnight camping to avoid closure


The unusual venue means guests can wake up next to an altar, surrounded by stained glass windows.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bilbaoman

GMJ said:


> I smiled ...until I saw the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Church offers overnight camping to avoid closure
> 
> 
> The unusual venue means guests can wake up next to an altar, surrounded by stained glass windows.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


Is a fast track ticket to heaven included in the price


----------



## Camion

£50 a night inside the church, and free for the permanent campers outside.

I love old English country churches, personally I'd like to see a significantly greater portion of National Trust funds given to their maintenance and upkeep. Instead of financially and literally propping up some old piles with no architectural distinction other than being massive, or association with some obscure aristocrat. Usually with resident heirs living gratis in the west wing, often obstructing public admittance by not honouring agreed opening hours. Rant over


----------



## raynipper

Stateside we often saw the odd RV parked up for the night in church parking lots.
I asked a couple of owners about the facility and both said "we do a bit of praying and God says it's OK".
Cemeteries are OK here in France as there is usually a water tap.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

bilbaoman said:


> Is a fast track ticket to heaven included in the price


Bloody need to be for a 100 night for a couple to stay?!


----------



## GMJ




----------



## raynipper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553652506223337472
Ray.


----------



## GMJ

That is weird stuff


----------



## GMJ

This made me smile in an ironic way as it's no laughing matter









Hosepipe ban in Pembrokeshire after driest year since 1976


Welsh Water says a prolonged period of little rain means there is pressure to maintain supplies.



www.bbc.co.uk





We live in Carmarthenshire but fortunately just east of the zone highlighted. It is staggering that there are hosepipe bans as all it seems to do is bloody rain!


----------



## GMJ

Fair play. A gold medallist at age 75 and a silver medallist the same age too...









Miller, 75, becomes oldest medallist as Scots win gold


George Miller, 75, becomes the oldest Commonwealth Games gold medallist as Scotland defeat Wales in the final of the B2/B3 mixed pairs bowls.




 www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

Only in America


----------



## GMJ

What a great idea and what a great thing for a young person to do. It gives you hope...









Prestatyn girl makes homeless blankets from crisp packets


Alyssa has made over 200 blankets for homeless people in north Wales using 10,000 crisp packets.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## raynipper

True...............................


----------



## GMJ

It is Ray!

We could do with one of those


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> True...............................


Our bed's the same except reversed left to right


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> True...............................


 Not in this house it wasn’t, he was forever creeping over to my side, it´s a wonder I didn't fall out a few times.


----------



## GMJ

Bloody hell. This made me tired just reading it  

A better reason for drinking Guinness I have never heard...









Robert Pope: Guinness-fuelled man runs width of Ireland in a day


Robert Pope ran the almost 130-mile route from Galway to Dublin in just 23 hours and 39 minutes.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

Ingenious!

Only in France...









Climate activists fill golf holes with cement after water ban exemption


French environmentalists sabotage golf greens to protest against their exemption from water bans.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## raynipper

Love it.!!!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

My son is already ahead of the game on this! I think he would try and drink the country out of recession if he could 









Japan urges its young people to drink more to boost economy


The government's tax agency is encouraging a new generation of alcohol drinkers.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## jiwawa

Heavens above, is that short-sighted or what?


----------



## GMJ

I wasn't sure whether to smile of groan at this one  ...









Edinburgh Fringe funniest joke: Masai Graham wins with food pun


The comedian's pun beat nine other one-liners to be voted the winner at the Edinburgh Fringe.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## erneboy

I know this bloke who I remember was rather an unpleasant child. He's grown up into a very likeable chap.

He and his mates were a bit anti golf as children. For entertainment they'd go to the golf course at night and crap in the holes anywhere that provided them with a good hiding place nearby.

Bright and early next morning they'd hide and wait to see the reaction of the hapless golfer.

It's revolting and yet when I think of it I laugh. 

Dear Abby, am I some kind of sicko?


----------



## GMJ

that is genuinely funny and disgusting at the same time Alan.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, I think we all got up to similar pranks.
On dark evenings we found some recent dog poop and scooped it up in newspaper. Found a likely house and set light to it on the doorstep and rang the bell and then hid.
We could hardly contain ourselves when the home owner opened the door, saw the 'fire' and proceeded to stamp it out in their slippers.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I would have chosen 2 or 5.


----------



## JanHank

Not from a newspaper, from another forum, but I think it´s funny.


----------



## dghr272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561165111078690817


----------



## erneboy

Glad to see you back Terry.


----------



## JanHank

Me too, I had to send that dog out to look for him 2 days ago, he found him as well.


----------



## dghr272

erneboy said:


> Glad to see you back Terry.


Thanks Alan, my first tussle with Covid hit me hard, starting to feel a good deal better now though.

Terry


----------



## dghr272




----------



## dghr272

Never was a cat person myself, this behaviour perhaps explains it ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562041964068868097


----------



## dghr272

Suppose there’s always an exception 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561956649832775682


----------



## JanHank

Who hypnotised them


----------



## GMJ

dghr272 said:


> Never was a cat person myself, this behaviour perhaps explains it ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562041964068868097


Facially that dog is the spitting image of my last Staffie, Buster


----------



## dghr272

GMJ said:


> Facially that dog is the spitting image of my last Staffie, Buster


My son has two, his white one is totally deaf, she responds to about twenty hand signals he has taught her.

Terry


----------



## dghr272

Bah bah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562352890643156992


----------



## dghr272

Their look at each other said it all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562012314844504064


----------



## GMJ

Fair play to the lad...









British-Belgian pilot, 17, becomes youngest to fly around the world solo


British-Belgian teen flew through sandstorms and spent the night on an uninhabited island to break record.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dghr272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561962912939384834


----------



## dghr272




----------



## dghr272




----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561962912939384834


That made me say "oh how lovely", I think he was watching his master rather than himself on the TV. Clever dog.


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> View attachment 98434


I didn't smile I laughed out loud.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I didn't smile I laughed out loud.


Me too - best in a long time!


----------



## GMJ

Watch out Ray...they are on to you:









Undeclared pools in France uncovered by AI technology


Millions in tax revenue has been collected after more than 20,000 undeclared pools were found.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Relyat

We've had that here for several years. Spotter planes, drones and inspectors paying in person visits. All of these pictures compared to the records.


----------



## dghr272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564288039584776193


----------



## dghr272

Imagine rolling up behind this guy, great paint job.


----------



## jiwawa

I have a LHD and sometimes a grandchild sitting in the 'normal' driving position. We get a few double-takes!


----------



## raynipper

I used to love these old Ford RV in the day. Thought about buying one but the 40' bus took over.

Weird 35-Years-Old Eldorado Starfire RV Offers Better Living Conditions Than Modern Houses - autoevolution 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We went to look at RV's at a place in Gloucester prior to buying out first MH. We were put off as the dealer couldn't even answer basic questions regarding payload and weight etc


----------



## baldlygo




----------



## jiwawa

VG!


----------



## dghr272

Trans kids..

see what I did there


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565808676300099590
Terry


----------



## dghr272

Spluttered my tea in bed this morning.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565653158147330049
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Absotively wonderful thanks Terry


----------



## dghr272

This made me smile this afternoon….
Rejoice rejoice we are grandparents again 

Little Fia Poppy, born 14:58, weighing in at 3.13kg / 6lb 9oz


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Spluttered my tea in bed this morning.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565653158147330049
> Terry


My word they have aged since I used to watch Have I got news for you, 17 years does kind of tell on you though 

Fia Poppy is too pretty to be a few hours old. Pleased to know all is well.


----------



## jiwawa

Wee cutie Terry - health to enjoy! Tho the 1st pic she seems to be saying 'Crikey, I think I might just go back where I came from!'


----------



## dghr272

Shouldn’t smile at the afflicted…. OMG!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566839545756356608
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A country of phick phuckers


----------



## erneboy

In comparison the UK is deffo World Beating. Have a go at the UK citizenship test and see if we can pass. If not presumably we'll be sent to Rwanda?









Free UK Citizenship Practice Tests - Life in the UK: A guide for New Residents


Free prep for your United Kingdom Citizenship Test. Over 670 questions, topics include UK’s history, symbols, government, rights & responsibilities...




citizenshiptests.org





I managed a pass but there were several guesses.


----------



## JanHank

Pass


----------



## raynipper

You have passed the test or you giving it a pass?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You have passed the test or you giving it a pass?
> 
> Ray.


What do you think  I can only just remember the names of my brothers, but I think our Lizzy was named after Annes offspring.
You need a lot of time to answer that lot and I don´t have time, that's my excuse anyway.


----------



## erneboy

A politicians's answer from Jan there. I still don't know which she meant.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> A politicians's answer from Jan there. I still don't know which she meant.


After I glanced at the first few questions Alan I decided my memory is rapidly failing, even if I Googled the answers I will have forgotten half by this afternoon 😕. My brain is on overload you see.
I thought I had joined Twitter a few weeks back, but they're asking me to sign in or join, I tried signing in, but they ask me too many questions so I just gave up.


----------



## Relyat

OK, I know it's the afternoon.


----------



## jiwawa

Free UK Citizenship Practice Tests - Life in the UK: A guide for New Residents

Passed but didn't know you could drink with a meal from age 16!

Not sure how relevant some of the questions are to being a good citizen.


----------



## GMJ

I did the practice test and got 20/24 although there were some that I didn't have the foggiest idea on!


----------



## raynipper

Just got round to looking at the test. What a loada twaddle, it's Rwanda for me then.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just got round to looking at the test. What a loada twaddle, it's Rwanda for me then.
> 
> Ray.


I think there will be a few of us Ray, should be fun 🤩


----------



## erneboy

I'd love to see all MPs made to take a test and for each result to be published.

The test quite obviously holds applicants to higher standards than many Brits could achieve. Designed to do so I'd say so as to exclude as many people as possible. Could 50% of adult Brits pass, I doubt it.


----------



## GMJ

Some of the history questions are very obscure and have literally little use for any aspiring immigrant and tbh, for most of us either!


----------



## Relyat

58% was my result. 
One way ticket to Central Africa it is then.


----------



## JanHank

This made my laugh not just smile, a fox with an instagram


----------



## dghr272




----------



## dghr272

You’ve a heart of stone if you can’t smile at this. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567756588756107269
Terry


----------



## dghr272

Reckon she’d be at home in this thread then.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567894552744271872
Terry


----------



## JanHank

Absolutely wonderful .
I am not a Royalist, just interested in what goes on at times, but she must have been a lot of fun to work for and have as a friend.


----------



## JanHank

I have at last managed to sign up for Twitter, not that I will contribute anything, but at least I can see what you put on here without interference Terry.
I found this little clip that I think is wonderful, she reminds me of my Mum actually.
Can´t find the one I wanted now


----------



## JanHank

Found it, but not the original this is very Pale and foggy

Found the orig. Isn´t he shaking here arm with excitement?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567932134119063555


----------



## GMJ

Ah good.

They have found a suitable job for him...









Prince Andrew to care for Queen's beloved corgis


The Queen's second son and his ex-wife Sarah, Duchess of York will now look after her iconic dogs.



www.bbc.com





He seem to have developed a real affinity with dogs from an early age


----------



## raynipper

I thought this hilarious. 
Please don’t leave marmalade sandwiches, mourners told (aol.co.uk) 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

What a way for a Queen to be remembered though, I also saw Paddington bear toys and an ornament outside all her places of residence.
Just a few.


----------



## raynipper

Familiar.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Who would fall for that one.


----------



## GMJ

Im trying to post an MP4 video that was sent to me...

...bear with as its like walking with dinosaurs with me!


Nope cant do it as an MP4 but I found it on Youtube...


----------



## dghr272

One for Barryd to cover possibly ?  









Eric Gudmunsen with his world famous Boris Johnson song | By Bawbag Boris | Facebook


၂.၈သောင်း views, ၆၃၉ likes, ၆၅ loves, ၅၅ comments, ၄၅၈ shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Bawbag Boris: Eric Gudmunsen with his world famous Boris Johnson song




fb.watch


----------



## raynipper

Preparing for winter in France.................

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I've seen this bloke before on vids. He's a right madman  









French 'Spider-Man' scales skyscraper aged 60


Alain Robert says he climbed the 48-storey skyscraper without safety gear to mark his 60th birthday.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Glandwr




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I named my son after a tasty snack - other mums think I’m bonkers but I love it


PAULINE and Maxwell Bacon, 32 and 31, from East London served up a treat when they announced the name of their first son. Theodore (Teddy) Smokey Bacon was born last year and hospitality business d…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## GMJ

It's at times like this we should be like Iceland and have a list of names from which one cannot deviate!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How boring would that be though.


----------



## JanHank

I hope the girls don´t think him too tasty when he grows up and start eating him.

His signature tune will be Smokey gets in your eyes.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## GMJ

Football fans normally come in for some stick so 'fair play' to these lot I say...









Wales football fans praised for cleaning up in Brussels


Brussels police and mayor thank Wales fans for picking up rubbish before Nations League game.



www.bbc.com


----------



## JanHank

Was it a failure of the Belgians not to put rubbish bins in strategic places, maybe rubbish collecting would not have been necessary if the Welsh are such clean and tidy people they *might *have used them.


----------



## Relyat

There are few litter bins anywhere nowadays, you really have to seek them out in some places. 
A consequence of people placing bombs in them.


----------



## JanHank

So where are the bombs being put instead of litter bins I wonder.


----------



## Relyat

Thankfully there are fewer of them nowadays, however with November 5th approaching.............


----------



## dghr272

Tip of the day….


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572888855057145856
Terry


----------



## dghr272

Never saw Charles Moore as a comedian but then he pens this…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572967706680238081
Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Tip of the day….
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572888855057145856
> Terry


Tells me this page doesn’t exist Terry.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Tells me this page doesn’t exist Terry.


Must have been taken down Jan


----------



## dghr272




----------



## dghr272

I’m on a roll this morning, now some Tory economics explained by Rosie Holt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573353483566288896
Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> View attachment 98638


Dog Rabbit Cat first, eyes adjusted then to humans.


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> I’m on a roll this morning, now some Tory economics explained by Rosie Holt.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573353483566288896
> Terry


What a load of codswallop.


----------



## jiwawa

dghr272 said:


> some Tory economics explained by Rosie Holt.


Is she for real?! Did she actually utter those words??! Please tell me the Tories are doomed after that. 

Re the animals or humans I had to work *really* hard to find the humans!


----------



## jiwawa

jiwawa said:


> Is she for real?! Did she actually utter those words??! Please tell me the Tories are doomed after that.


😂😂 Discovered she's not for real - at least, not a real MP. But TBH, she mirrors what the Conservatives obviously think of the rest of us - they just don't normally put it quite so bluntly!


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> Is she for real?! Did she actually utter those words??! Please tell me the Tories are doomed after that.
> 
> Re the animals or humans I had to work *really* hard to find the humans!


No Jean she’s a Twitter satirist comedienne who regularly takes the wee wee out of the Tories by exposing their normal rhetoric in plain terms.

Terry


----------



## erneboy

She's a comedian. Still if her trying to rip the arse out of it sounds as though some Tory numpty might just say it we can take that as a measure of how rediculous some of them are.


----------



## raynipper

Found this funny.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

And the horn goes oink oink oink


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> Found this funny.
> 
> Ray.
> View attachment 98651


 I like it - Reminds me of one of my favourite films.


----------



## dghr272

Smart dog he he


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573658511459946498
Terry


----------



## dghr272

Shopping for OXO cubes, I saw beef, chicken, lamb, vegetable and a Liz Truss, so I asked the shop assistant "what’s the Truss one?" she said- "its new out, its the laughing stock"


----------



## GMJ




----------



## raynipper

And this.........................
Liz Truss sends letter of no confidence about new PM (newsthump.com) 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Old, whose old?









Ray.


----------



## raynipper

And this.............


----------



## raynipper

A bargain.........


----------



## raynipper

Winter draws on.....................


----------



## JanHank

They could have chosen a country scene to do the photo shop with, that might have been more realistic.


----------



## Relyat

Allegedly on the road outside Kwasi Kwarteng's house.


----------



## raynipper

Comic...........





Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Absolutely wonderful 100% correct and thanks Ray I have just laughed until I cried and I’m still in bed, what a way to start a day. 🤣


----------



## raynipper

Hot news...... Daily Mail blames Meghan Markle for government’s disastrous tax rate U-turn (newsthump.com) 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Not so hot speech...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577332610048856074


----------



## Glandwr




----------



## raynipper

After a long night of making love, the guy notices a photo of another man, on the woman's nightstand by the bed. He begins to worry.
Is this your husband?' he nervously asks.
No, silly,' she replies, snuggling up to him.
Your boyfriend, then?' he continues.
'No, not at all,' she says, nibbling away at his ear.
'Is it your dad or your brother?' he inquires,
hoping to be reassured.
'No, no, no! You are so hot when you're jealous!' she answers.
'Well, who in the hell is he, then?' he demands.
She whispers in his ear
'That's me before the surgery.' ...


----------



## raynipper

I can relate to this.............


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watch it on your drive as it rusts away, I prefer either of the two previous model.


----------



## JanHank

The way I have seen some men/boys drive that one probably wouldn't survive the end of the road in one piece.


----------



## patp

What!? How very dare they!


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I can relate to this.............
> View attachment 98827


Ooh, you can go off people!! 

The only Capri owner I knew was a woman and boy, could she drive it!


----------



## JanHank

This--









Made me think of 
this----


----------



## GMJ

You could make a lot of sandwiches from this bad boy!









Giant 900lb tuna biggest fish caught in Welsh waters


The huge 900lb beast was reeled in off the Pembrokeshire coast by an angler fittingly named Batey.



www.bbc.co.uk





I'm glad they were doing catch and release though


----------



## dghr272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580282141329719296


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a load of Bullocks


----------



## Relyat

Rejoin the EU | Facebook


463K views, 2.8K likes, 23 loves, 898 comments, 6.6K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Rejoin the EU:




fb.watch


----------



## Webby1

Again like the video about mispronouncing the new Chancellors surname.....................I would have thought it an Urban Myth had I not seen it myself.

Thanks for both posts they almost made me miss myself laughing.


----------



## GMJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580845034542596096


----------



## GMJ

Chummy will be quaking in his boots...









Gwent Police unveil tuk-tuks as latest crime fighting tool


The Gwent force is rolling out four of the three-wheelers to be used in Newport and Abergavenny.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tuk Tuk Look you will be the cry from the scrotes as they walk away.


----------



## GMJ

Despite being born, brought up and living in Wales I have never hard anyone from Wales say 'look you'. You seem to say it a lot Kev. Is it a Yorkshire thing?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is that right, maybe they used to use it then exported it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Glandwr

Kev's obviously a scholar.

The _OED_ has many examples of all of these attention-getting usages. The earliest is from the Benedictine monk and scholar Ælfric of Eynsham, who used _loca nu_ (Old English for “look now” or “behold”) around the year 1000.

And the usage has been common ever since. Many of the _OED_’s citations are from written speech in plays, stories, or novels.

In the early 1600s, Shakespeare used “looke you” and “looke thee heere” in two of his plays. Later in the century, the Duke of Buckingham, George Villiers, used “look you now” and “look you, Sir” several times in his play _The Rehearsal_ (1672).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shucks!! you are too kind Sir.


----------



## GMJ

Glandwr said:


> Kev's obviously a scholar.
> 
> The _OED_ has many examples of all of these attention-getting usages. The earliest is from the Benedictine monk and scholar Ælfric of Eynsham, who used _loca nu_ (Old English for “look now” or “behold”) around the year 1000.
> 
> And the usage has been common ever since. Many of the _OED_’s citations are from written speech in plays, stories, or novels.
> 
> In the early 1600s, Shakespeare used “looke you” and “looke thee heere” in two of his plays. Later in the century, the Duke of Buckingham, George Villiers, used “look you now” and “look you, Sir” several times in his play _The Rehearsal_ (1672).


So mainly - if not all - used by the English then Dick?


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I can relate to this.............
> View attachment 98827



It's funny you mention this Ray, as I saw one the other day too...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Never liked that model, the one before it was much nicer and the one before that was nice too.

Nice tits if they are real.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Her kids wouldn't starve anyway.


----------



## raynipper

Ohhhh Yeahhhhh.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I watched her Priti Patel being interviewed by Beth Rigby yesterday and she annoyed me with “Now look” to start her answer. Not Welsh is she and got that wrong.


----------



## JanHank

This thread is going to fast Graham, maybe should have said he saw one two the other day. Poor girl, does she have a garage for storage at night.


----------



## dghr272

New Granddaughter getting into the Xmas spirit.


----------



## JanHank

She obviously thinks its you Terry "Ooo grandad your beard has grown quickly" 
Beautiful little girl.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> I watched her Priti Patel being interviewed by Beth Rigby yesterday and she annoyed me with “Now look” to start her answer. Not Welsh is she and got that wrong.


Don't you start with your outmoded racial stereotypes


----------



## erneboy

I think stereotypes are great, though mine has just run out of paper.


----------



## GMJ

FIFA World Cup, rugby games and Halloween could face beer shortage


The FIFA World Cup and Halloween could also be hit by beer delivery company GXO workers' strike.



www.bbc.co.uk





I'm going to the Wales match v Argentina so I hope they have sorted the problems out by then!!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> FIFA World Cup, rugby games and Halloween could face beer shortage
> 
> 
> The FIFA World Cup and Halloween could also be hit by beer delivery company GXO workers' strike.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to the Wales match v Argentina so I hope they have sorted the problems out by then!!


I bet they wouldn’t be short of volunteers to pick up a few crates from the brewery..


----------



## GMJ

...might be half empty by the time they got to their destination though


----------



## Glandwr

A 1911 British Steam Motorhome


The only-known steam-powered RV not built in France.




www.rvhistory.com


----------



## raynipper

6 mph. Wow.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582866255731490816


----------



## raynipper

Topical.........................


----------



## GMJ

A good news story for a change...









Whale's majestic move brings dramatic end to sea rescue


A marine crew battled for hours to free a whale from fishing gear. Then they got some help from the creature itself.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Topical.........................
> View attachment 98939


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Become PM.mp4


----------



## GMJ

Surely not  ..









Philippines: Student 'anti-cheating' exam hats go viral


College students were asked to create headwear to help resist the urge to peek at others' papers.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Surely not  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philippines: Student 'anti-cheating' exam hats go viral
> 
> 
> College students were asked to create headwear to help resist the urge to peek at others' papers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


The Binoculars are my favourite


----------



## GMJ

Apparently it said "Fcuk the Tories"  









Wrexham ban political message on striker's boots


Wrexham, the club owned by Hollywood stars Ryan Reynolds and Rob McElhenney, ban Paul Mullin from wearing boots featuring an offensive slogan about the Conservative Party.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

The cost of living crisis starting to hit hard  ..









Gwynedd: Sex shops licence fee doubled by council


Gwynedd Council says it had underestimated the cost of processing them, so was losing money.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

Oh dear Graham I can hardly see the keyboard through the tears. I also wonder what I have missed in my 78 years as I have never been in a sex shop and wouldn't know where to find one, 😂. 
Oh yes I do there are signs on the Polish market and we thought about going to have a look once, but never did. The chap in the picture looked as if he needs one though.


----------



## GMJ

When we crossed from Germany into Poland and had to stop to get our GoBox road payment thingy, there were 'ladies' standing on the approach road.

Mrs GMJ thought they were waiting for a bus....


----------



## raynipper

Art??

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

What a [email protected]  ...









Hapless police car vandal falls off scooter


Video footage shows man kicking the wing mirror of a parked police car before falling off.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

Serves him right.
I looked at 2 more videos after that, the little girl that nearly got run over by a green bus that ignored a red light, and then the family that gave up their car and now cycle everywhere and save a lot of money each month, I think she said £400.00 a month.


----------



## jiwawa

Something uplifting in the Guardian for a change! 









Ray of joy: Nasa captures image of the sun ‘smiling’


Satellite photo shows what appears to be a happy face pattern on the sun with dark patches called ‘coronal holes’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## JanHank

Is this what's spreading the virus 😁 
these dark patches on the sun are known as *corona*l holes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cause it's bloody smiling, the buggers gone on holiday, not seen it all week.


----------



## GMJ

This looks pretty amazing...









World's longest passenger train rolls through Alps


The 1.9km (1.2 mile) long train, which is composed of 100 coaches, has completed a 25km journey.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

What a nice thing to do...









Birmingham nurses speak Welsh to soothe Swansea boy


Morgan was in Birmingham on his own and a student nurse translated Welsh words to help soothe him.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> This looks pretty amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's longest passenger train rolls through Alps
> 
> 
> The 1.9km (1.2 mile) long train, which is composed of 100 coaches, has completed a 25km journey.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


How will it stop in the stations?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Slowly I guess  

It did occur to me too...I guess disembarkation might be as long as the whole trip took!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> This looks pretty amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's longest passenger train rolls through Alps
> 
> 
> The 1.9km (1.2 mile) long train, which is composed of 100 coaches, has completed a 25km journey.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


It has always amazed me that on tracks like that, the sideways forces on the rail connection to the sleepers must be immense.


----------



## raynipper

Topical..... Ray.


----------



## raynipper

And ...................


----------



## GMJ

Parrot steals reporter's earphone live on air


The Chilean journalist was reporting on robberies in the area seconds before he became a victim.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

I don’t think you call them parrots though, parakeet fits better.


----------



## raynipper

My RV friend on The Flying Scotsman in Swanage this week.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr

GMJ said:


> Parrot steals reporter's earphone live on air
> 
> 
> The Chilean journalist was reporting on robberies in the area seconds before he became a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


Eldest daughter, who is now a senior news producer on the BBC. Had to do work both sides of the camera during her training. When she was doing her secondment at a provincial station (BBC Wales today). She had to do an outside broadcast interview involving a parrot. A couple of minutes in it flew across the room and perched on her head. Interview was cut short in screams on live TV! Hilarious still got the tape somewhere.😀


----------



## Glandwr




----------



## GMJ

I suspect there will be some feverish Google Translating going on by the Sais to get that one Dick, nice one


----------



## dghr272

Wee Mat makes his move down under.


----------



## erneboy

How can you tell, I can't see his right hand.


----------



## raynipper

Another irony on BBC news this am was the increase in child speech failures and now 47,000 children requiring assistance in speech therapy in part due to Covid lockdowns affecting their 'mental health'.

Apart from me wondering if parents don't communicate with their kids any more the next news item was Trump and the mid terms? Language, what language?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Whilst I don't condone such activity it was the headline that made me smile. In my minds eye I saw a bunch of coppers staring into a box and one saying "Yes its definitely a t urd Sarge!"









Police investigate ‘excrement in a box’ left at Tory MP’s office in Stroud


Siobhan Baillie spoke of ‘nastiness we face’ as Gloucestershire police look into allegation of harassment




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh yeah!!!

*“There are plenty of ways to make a point about politics or governments without resorting to putting excrement in a box,” she said. *


----------



## GMJ

There is a great line on the BBC News website about the egg throwing incident at KC111 yesterday...

_*"Charles and Camilla then attended a reception with a menu including egg and watercress sandwiches."

 *_


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> There is a great line on the BBC News website about the egg throwing incident at KC111 yesterday...
> 
> _*"Charles and Camilla then attended a reception with a menu including egg and watercress sandwiches."
> 
> *_


I bet he saw the funny side of it, if it´s true.


----------



## raynipper

I want one.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Todays "Have I got 2022 New for you" is hilarious.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Brilliant. Thanks Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Not so much of a smile but emotional for me.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Not so funny as ironic.......

_An Iranian man who lived for 18 years in Paris’ Charles de Gaulle Airport and whose saga loosely inspired the Steven Spielberg film The Terminal died on Saturday in the airport that he long called home, officials said.
Mehran Karimi Nasseri died after a heart attack in the airport’s Terminal 2F around midday, according an official with the Paris airport authority. Police and a medical team treated him but were not able to save him, the official said. The official was not authorized to be publicly named._

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

How sad is that? What a dreadful world we live in.


----------



## JanHank

According to what I read, he returned to live in the airport in September after spending some time in a homeless persons complex.


----------



## GMJ

Bonkers...









Man ends 20-year Llandegley airport sign joke that cost £25k


Nicolas Whitehead has decided to remove the sign for the fictitious airport with a large fanbase.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## raynipper

Mark Gubin's 'Welcome to Cleveland' sign on Milwaukee home confuses plane passengers | Daily Mail Online 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Coincidentery I read this yestermorrow.









Man ends 20-year fake airport joke that cost £25k - BBC News


Nicolas Whitehead has decided to remove the sign for the fictitious airport with a large fanbase.




www-bbc-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org





Them welsh are weird buggers anyway.


----------



## raynipper

On this day in 1985, Boris Becker won the Cincinnati Open at 17 years of age. He currently serving time for tax evasion, but most people still have more respect for him and his questionable decisions than the idiot below.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Knob


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Coincidentery I read this yestermorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man ends 20-year fake airport joke that cost £25k - BBC News
> 
> 
> Nicolas Whitehead has decided to remove the sign for the fictitious airport with a large fanbase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www-bbc-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them welsh are weird buggers anyway.


Did you not see my exact same post 2 posts before yours?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No G, I responded to the email of Rays post so missed that.


----------



## baldlygo

This made me smile this afternoon.  


> Two women were out for a Saturday stroll. One had a Doberman and the other a Chihuahua
> As they walked down the street, the one with the Doberman said to her friend, "Let's go into that pub for a drink."
> The lady with the Chihuahua said, "We can't go in there. We've got dogs with us."
> The one with the Doberman said, "Just watch, and do as I do."
> They walked over to the pub and the one with the Doberman put on a pair of dark glasses and started to walk in. The bouncer at the door said, "Sorry, lady, no pets allowed."
> The woman with the Doberman said, "You don't understand. This is my guide dog I'm partially blind" The bouncer said, "A Doberman?"
> The woman said, "Yes, they're using them now. They're very good."
> The bouncer said, "OK, come on in."
> The lady with the Chihuahua thought that convincing him that a Chihuahua was a guide dog may be a bit more difficult, but thought, "What the heck," so she put on her dark glasses and started to walk in.
> Once again the bouncer said, "Sorry, lady, no pets allowed."
> The woman said, "You don't understand. This is my guide dog"
> The bouncer said, "A Chihuahua?" The woman with the Chihuahua said,
> "A Chihuahua? They gave me a freaking Chihuahua.........


----------



## raynipper

Whenever I see a Communion service in church and the priest offers the wafer mumbling 'body of christ', I am waiting for the opportunity to ask 'Salt and Vinegar' please. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Our dogs love those little round savoury cheese biscuits. Every evening I give them one each saying that as I do. I am a blasphemer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I always said he must have been a skinny bugger.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I am waiting for the opportunity to ask 'Salt and Vinegar' please.


I think you'd actually have to go to church to achieve that Ray!


----------



## GMJ




----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah but it takes an Englishman to perfect it.


----------



## dghr272

Was that Barry ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593309335995793417
Terry


----------



## Devonboy

Budweiser who have given £63M in sponsorship to FIFA, in a post responding to Qatar u turn on allowing alcohol to be sold in stadia & fan zones: Wow that's awkward!


----------



## Relyat




----------



## jiwawa

Ahh, is that the pic you tried to post on the Ooops thread?! I couldn't make head nor tail of it 😂


----------



## Relyat

jiwawa said:


> Ahh, is that the pic you tried to post on the Ooops thread?! I couldn't make head nor tail of it 😂


Yes Jean. I'm not the best with this stuff 🙄


----------



## raynipper

Brilliant Relyat.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Unless you happen to be the poor fecker with the decapitated van.


----------



## raynipper

The twit you mean Alan.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

the driver should have been fine, didn't look to hit the cab, might need new underwear though.


----------



## erneboy

One of my drivers converted a Luton van into a pick up for me at a low bridge, he wasn't injured in the incident.


----------



## raynipper

Drivers can be bloody planks. I have had irate car drivers saying my driver damaged their car, drivers reversed into a low wall leaving the spare wheel behind, drivers who have put petrol in a diesel and vica versa.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272




----------



## raynipper

Looks familiar....................... O wrong colour.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

When uncomfortable facts strike you dumb…..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594271852934959105


----------



## JanHank

Blimey, Angela Rippon is still working, she's just a month younger than me, looks a bit plastered up to me.
The remainiacs, loved that 😄


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Blimey, Angela Rippon is still working, she's just a month younger than me, looks a bit plastered up to me.
> The remainiacs, loved that 😄


And as a thread comment mentioned she’s apparently sponsored by Cuprinol, a well known wood stain supplier.

Terry


----------



## raynipper

This is better although still in 2016.



>
Click to expand...


Ray.


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> And as a thread comment mentioned she’s apparently sponsored by Cuprinol, a well known wood stain supplier.
> Terry


I thought I had some Cuprinol, but can´t find it, will Osmo do 👱


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> I thought I had some Cuprinol, but can´t find it, will Osmo do 👱
> View attachment 99298


Oh yes, I recently used this on my daughter’s decking.

Terry


----------



## Glandwr

Wonderful joke from Frankie Boyle last night. "Amazing how keen Suella Braverman is on sending OTHER people home, for someone who looks so much like ET"


----------



## dghr272

Dog needs sedation 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595066982843715586


----------



## JanHank

Laughed so much I almost choked .

This made me smile today, won´t have any effect on anyone else, but my heat saving at 21and a bit° has paid off it seems 

the country has managed to fill its gas stores to 100% capacity,


----------



## GMJ

Fair play.

Soccer fans get a lot of stick but fair play to these ones...









Japan fans delay celebrations to clean up stadium


Japan's fans stay behind after their team's memorable win over Germany to clean up the stadium.




www.bbc.com


----------



## JanHank

Not available in my location it says. Did the Germans make such a terrible mess they don´t want the folks back home to see .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We could learn a lot from the way they behave these days.


----------



## dghr272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595393800020844544


----------



## GMJ

I was happy to see this on the BBC this morning...









World Cup 2022: Welsh anthem praised around the world


The song is believed to have originated as Wales' anthem in response to New Zealand's haka in 1905.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

Dessert Island discs, it was Barry Hearn the snooker and boxing promotor (I think you'd call him) He made me smile many times during the program and occasionally a bit of a tear, his advice on pressure was make it work for you not against you, he said everyone needs a bit of pressure to motivate them. He admits he talks like a Barra boy, but as he is a multi millionaire he reckons he's quite smart, I tend to agree with him . I haven´t heard that program for years, it just happened to be on Radio 4 when I put it on this morning.


----------



## dghr272

Trouble at the Inn…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596713243598364672
Terry


----------



## raynipper

This made me 'smile' in anticipation of lunch. Starter and desert.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

What's in the crumb and what's in the shells? When I know I´ll tell you if I´m popping over or not.


----------



## raynipper

Coquilles St. Jacques and Rhubarb crumble. But the main course is yet to display.
Sadly it's another farewell lunch of another couple returning to UK after 25 years.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks for that Ray


----------



## erneboy

Are you all using very small text?


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Are you all using very small text?


I´m not, reckon Ray copied his off the menu, Must now look up what Rhubarb crumbles vorspeiser is. Coquilles St. Jacques Don´t think I will like it with that foreign name


----------



## Glandwr

What's that you say Alan? We'll go for a walk later OK?


----------



## Glandwr

JanHank said:


> I´m not, reckon Ray copied his off the menu, Must now look up what Rhubarb crumbles vorspeiser is. Coquilles St. Jacques Don´t think I will like it with that foreign name


Scollops in a bachmel sauce Jan


----------



## erneboy

Wednesday.


----------



## Glandwr

No Alan! It's cornbeef hash, wednesdays are sausage I think


----------



## raynipper

Looked OK and very normal at my end. Like this.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Wednesday.


Which Wednesday?


----------



## dghr272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596926431384457220


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Are you all using very small text?


Ray started it!


----------



## raynipper

Not guilty M'lord. I was never there.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Coquilles St. Jacques and Rhubarb crumble. But the main course is yet to display.
> Sadly it's another farewell lunch of another couple returning to UK after 25 years.
> 
> Ray.


The evidence is compelling....


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> The evidence is compelling....


I think you´re probably in the dark room Graham coz Ray was never there.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> I think you´re probably in the dark room Graham coz Ray was never there.


That confused me.

I was referring to Ray posting the first post with smaller font which then I and Alan did afterwards,


----------



## raynipper

World cup. Miss Croatia.









And we got Garry Lineker.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

It's good to see a deformed person getting modelling work.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> It's good to see a deformed person getting modelling work.


I´m so glad it was a man that said that, to me she is revolting.


----------



## dghr272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597221270227013632


----------



## GMJ




----------



## dghr272




----------



## GMJ

My lad was out in Bristol with the team who work for him there. They went to watch the football and have a few beers.

...and look who he bumped into!









For the avoidance of doubt my lad is the one with the beard looking slightly too comfortable with Craig's arm around him


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Who's the other?


----------



## Glandwr

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Who's the other?


You don't want to know Kev 😉


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Actually I don't Dick, I was way too curious for way too long and it got the better of me, sincere apologies.


----------



## GMJ

__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## erneboy

Now that I know that I don't want to know I still have to know so please tell me.


----------



## GMJ

He's a judge on Strictly Come Dancing...you know, the show that Ray likes to watch every Saturday


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Ah a drag queen, we'll gloss over that perhaps


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> He's a judge on Strictly Come Dancing...you know, the show that Ray likes to watch every Saturday



There we are then. Dick was quite right yet still I had to know, and now I can't unknow. I can at least be assured that I will never see his programme.


----------



## raynipper

Foreign adds............................. Ray.

(744) David Beckham x Peyton Manning x Frito Lay | Is It Called Soccer or Football - YouTube


----------



## dghr272




----------



## GMJ

I shouldn't laugh but...









Wingate grave error caused by 'perfect storm' of problems


A family found they had been visiting the wrong grave for their father for 17 years.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Glandwr

GMJ said:


> I shouldn't laugh but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingate grave error caused by 'perfect storm' of problems
> 
> 
> A family found they had been visiting the wrong grave for their father for 17 years.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


I take it that you smiled at the Google Maps image of the graveyard in the piece Graham. I bet the BBC change it soon. Here it is if the BBC do chage it,


----------



## dghr272

Ben Jennings wins 2022 Political Cartoonist of the Year, check his thread out here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599793534583812096
Terry


----------



## GMJ

There are some magnificent cartoons there. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## JanHank

I like this one best.


----------



## GMJ

I wonder how much this cost them...









Snowdon: Wales' highest house gets fastest broadband


A farmhouse halfway up one of Britain's tallest mountains now has some of the country's fastest internet speeds.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ




----------



## GMJ

Not sure if this one will survive the censors but here goes...


----------



## JanHank

Not from a newspaper or news channel or twitter, but from my own yesterdays wheel marks and footprints 😁


----------



## jiwawa

What à lovely memory Jan!


----------



## dghr272




----------



## JanHank

I´ve had a few of those and threw them away, what a waste.


----------



## jiwawa

What a great idea! 😉


----------



## GMJ

Oh to be young again...









Ukraine: Refugee children learn Welsh in 11 weeks


Children who fled Ukraine have been learning Welsh to settle into life in their new homes.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Oh to be young again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine: Refugee children learn Welsh in 11 weeks
> 
> 
> Children who fled Ukraine have been learning Welsh to settle into life in their new homes.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


You're leaving it a bit late G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good on them, I suppose them being so youung the actual word count is smaller to learn and the more adult stuff will be learned as they age same as other kids, but i hope they are learning English too that's more useful in the wider world.


----------



## GMJ

What a numpty...









Australia's female Speaker repeatedly called 'Mr'


Opposition leader Peter Dutton called Sharon Claydon "Mr Speaker" in parliament on Thursday.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

I´d call him a disrespectful git.


----------



## Glandwr

If someone were pretending to be British (UK), what is something that you could ask them that might expose them as an "imposter" if answe...


Answer (1 of 262): There's a few good ones. Tell them you don't own a kettle. English people find this shocking. Ask them what's a cream tea? If they say you put cream in the tea they are an imposter. Ask them what county they are from. This is a really good one. Most counties end in shire. En...




www.quora.com


----------



## GMJ

Some funny stuff in there Dick


----------



## JanHank

Ask them to say Squirrel and Thatched roof


----------



## raynipper

This, that and the other gets some comic facial expressions.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

This has got to hurt a lot less than the real game. I wish it was around when I played


----------



## JanHank

A pink ball, what pansies, rugby's all about getting filthy dirty I thought 🤣


----------



## GMJ

Now THAT is some intuition...









US man uses 'intuition' to win lottery six times


The Massachusetts man's head-scratching strategy nets him nearly $2m, plus 20 annual payments of $25,000.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## raynipper

Beware, don't get caught praying.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605957711631249408
Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

WTF was that, I couldn't tell waht anyone was saying even on full volume.


----------



## raynipper

I could, even on the PC.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do tell then Ray as obviously the video starts part way through.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Do tell then Ray as obviously the video starts part way through.


Areas near abortion clinics now have protection orders in an effort to keep protestors from harassing women attending the clinics. The lady in question is well known to the police as a protester. She was within the legally protected area.

Terry


----------



## dghr272

It’s an old one but still very relevant…..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606104427336810497
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dghr272 said:


> Areas near abortion clinics now have protection orders in an effort to keep protestors from harassing women attending the clinics. The lady in question is well known to the police as a protester. She was within the legally protected area.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry, I get it now.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## raynipper

Lifted from Fruits.


----------



## GMJ

It seemed like a good idea at the time occifer....hic....









Santa-filled armoured truck gets stuck in Cornwall lane


The Santas, who were thought to be on a pub crawl, got wedged in a hedge in Cornwall.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dghr272




----------



## dghr272

Merry Christmas folks.

Little Fia suited and booted for her first visit from Santa.


----------



## raynipper

Hope you not lying to her from year one Terry.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I read this and thought: what a great opportunity for a young, newly qualified teacher for a year. Great to see the language and community still alive after all these years...









Welsh language: Call for more teachers in Patagonia


Recruitment of Welsh language teachers in the Argentine province has been difficult since Covid.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Glandwr

This made me smile, the Trumpian Andrew Tate, he who has just been detained in Romainia tried to troll St. Greta. I think he regretted it.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.news.com.au/technology/environment/climate-change/small-dk-energy-greta-thunberg-burns-andrew-tate-on-twitter/news-story/5aba9e0260cc1b62ccd28cedb0f1f6d3%3famp


----------



## GMJ

Scarborough: Rare walrus sighting draws huge crowds to harbour


Local wildlife experts say it may be the first time a walrus has been seen in Yorkshire.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

What a great name for the club 









Cold water swimming: Bluetits club urges people to stick with it


The Welsh founder of cold water swimming club Bluetits urges people to join a local group.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Scarborough: Rare walrus sighting draws huge crowds to harbour
> 
> 
> Local wildlife experts say it may be the first time a walrus has been seen in Yorkshire.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


I thought Barry went up north???


----------



## erneboy

This one has amused me morning, noon and night for years: 
*Muff Diving Club in Muff, Ireland*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can breath through my ears at least.


----------



## Glandwr

GMJ said:


> Scarborough: Rare walrus sighting draws huge crowds to harbour
> 
> 
> Local wildlife experts say it may be the first time a walrus has been seen in Yorkshire.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


Just been on the radio Graham, the town cancelled it's new year firework display last night for rear of distressing it.


----------



## GMJ

Good on them  (it says that in the BBC article as well btw).


----------



## GMJ

What a nice idea but lets hope that folks don't abuse it...









Takeaway owner offers free pizzas to everyone in Edinburgh


Marc Wilkinson said he wanted to carry out an altruistic act to help people struggling with the cost of living.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

This just made me laugh so much, I do hope you can see it. Top right of the video click on the x next to the loudspeaker for sound.

Sometimes English is hard to understand 🤣 #funnyreels #fbreels #reels #shortvideo #funnyvideos #dextbrynDextBryn Cometa · Original audioDextBryn Cometa · Original audioDextBryn Cometa · Original audioDextBryn Cometa · Reels · 29 Dec ·


----------



## raynipper

No proper English Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> No proper English Jan.
> Ray.


What do you mean Ray,


----------



## raynipper

Only saw Amercan English.

Ray


----------



## JanHank

To hear click on the x next to the loudspeaker.


----------



## GMJ

This is pretty spectacular...


----------



## raynipper

Yes G, we also saw it last night on Chris Packham Wild Dogs.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

One of the videos that came after the fox had me in tears.


----------



## JanHank

Listening to the radio 4 news this morning I heard there are new Royal Mail stamps with *"I made em"* printed on them.
I had no idea who this group was (still don´t) 🤣


----------



## dghr272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611021179497635842


----------



## JanHank

I often have to park in two spaces because other people park to close or over the line, hope nobody slap a ticket on my car. 😟 Think he's earnt Esters jobs work cap.


----------



## GMJ

Use 2 spaces: buy 2 tickets...easy way out of it.


----------



## raynipper

When I see someone who has the cheek to straddle the parking spaces I take great pleasure in squeezing our old Golf in beside their drivers door so they have to get in the passenger side. Schadenfreude. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Here ya go, this is how to park. Of course all the other cars have parked in the Center of their space, unfortunately that’s not what I find on many occasions and if I parked in the middle I couldn’t open my door so I have to go a bit further over and the next person also has to go a bit further over until someone is taking up 2 halves of 2 spaces, there are many carpark here that are built for the Trabie I think 😁








This Is How to Park a Car Between Two Other Vehicles


Parking your car between two other cars is one of the most common maneuvers that drivers make. Check here for all the secrets of how to park a car.




driving-tests.org


----------



## GMJ




----------



## JanHank

What a crap start to a marriage.


----------



## jiwawa

Does Reformed Temperance Hall mean they veered from being a Temperance Hall? Sounds like it!


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> What a crap start to a marriage.


----------



## raynipper

Saw these and though of Kev.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Camper anyone.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Saw these and though of Kev.
> 
> Ray.
> View attachment 99571



Not sure I'm comfortable with that Ray, now go shower you dirty old man.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Camper anyone.
> 
> Ray.


Is that pedal power?! 😉


----------



## raynipper

No Jean, Tuc-Tuc power.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Is that like phut-phut?


----------



## Glandwr

It's the cheese flavoured variety.


----------



## raynipper

I smiled at first but regretted it after.......................

Grandfather, 86, discharges himself from A&E after a 15-hour wait and falls over on way home (aol.co.uk) 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I know what you mean Ray, don't worry...


----------



## greygit

The Tories are literally killing people and it seems little anger from the sheeple.


----------



## erneboy

But they've been killing people for years and people just let it pass. It gets worse and worse, more and more blatant and it seems to be of little account. Not important enough even to organise a few protests.

I've said before that I am pretty sure that if the current problems we see in the UK were happening in France or Spain we'd be seeing blocked motorways at least.


----------



## Glandwr

The same Latin blood that led to guns been drawn on the floor of the Spanish Parliament and the attempted coup in the 80s? It works both ways Alan 😀


----------



## greygit

Glandwr said:


> The same Latin blood that led to guns been drawn on the floor of the Spanish Parliament and the attempted coup in the 80s? It works both ways Alan 😀


Yes, but look how far they have come since then. Perhaps something similar in the British parliament would bring about change as it desperately needs something to clean out all the corruption.


----------



## erneboy

Glandwr said:


> The same Latin blood that led to guns been drawn on the floor of the Spanish Parliament and the attempted coup in the 80s? It works both ways Alan 😀



I think that illustrates my point Dick.


----------



## JanHank

What´s happened here, it says something made someone smile today, I see nothing to smile about In the last 7 posts.


----------



## raynipper

How about this then?
*Homeowners in south west France to pay extra property taxes to fund new rail line*
_Households in the south west are facing an extra property tax in 2023, in order to fund the new high-speed rail line. Here are the details of the new tax and who will be affected by it._

Will it affect you Dave??

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

If so, that wont make him smile this morning either!


----------



## JanHank

What the heck is there to smile about there 😡

That belongs on a thread titles I´m a miserable old git 👊

Just noticed Graham got in the way there, that was meant for Ray Graham, not unless you belong to that club as well 😁


----------



## dghr272

Well what can you say……


----------



## dghr272

Nicked from FB


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> What the heck is there to smile about there 😡
> 
> That belongs on a thread titles I´m a miserable old git 👊
> 
> Just noticed Graham got in the way there, that was meant for Ray Graham, not unless you belong to that club as well 😁


I agree with you Jan. It was/is supposed to be a light hearted thread but in the finest tradition of forums threads I guess we will inevitably have meandering. No harm done though  ....


----------



## GMJ




----------



## JanHank

That made me choke 🤣


----------



## erneboy

Their being unable to conceive is probably due to chronic undernourishment G.


----------

